# Hypro Jug



## mmoltcha (Jun 28, 2004)

Any info would help below Hypro its says Two Full Quarts


----------



## Humabdos (Jun 30, 2004)

Hydrogen peroxide maybe?  Nice bottle!
 Glen


----------



## mmoltcha (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks I was thinking maybe oil or fertilizer any idea on the age?


----------



## mmoltcha (Jul 3, 2004)

I bought it at a estate sale along with some old prospecting equip. The seam goes up all the way over the top.


----------



## Humabdos (Jul 3, 2004)

I think it's from the late teens or 20's.  It's a fairly common bottle I've seen them at antique shops for $8-$20.
 Glen


----------



## mmoltcha (Jul 15, 2004)

Here's a shot of the bottom any ideas what any of the markings are? What's the off center oval? Is that the mark made when they stamped the markings ?


----------



## David E (Jul 16, 2004)

Only one thing the M with attached G (or C) I show as Maywood Glass Compton Calif.
 1940 In 1930 the M G were not joined together.

 Dave


----------



## Humabdos (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm not that much of an expert[&:]  I bet someone  here can though.
 Glen


----------



## Roger (Jul 16, 2004)

My guess is that it was a bleach and like all bleaches contained sodium hypro chlorite, hence HYPRO.


----------



## mmoltcha (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks Roger that makes sense. Is there book that shows the history of bottle making in the U.S. that would help me date and explain some of the diff. markings on the bottom?


----------

